# fancy pigeon crisis in PA



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

I just recently read that loads of fancy pigoens were released in Pennsylvannia to fend on their own. As a result they are starving to death because they do not know how to survive in the wild.please check out mickacoo rescue if can adopt some of these pigeons. I saw this story on facebook under" pigeon whisperer"


----------

